# 50/50 on Assault on Black Reach?



## sverigesson (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to 40k, and wanted to know if there is any ork players in the Mid Michigan area who wants to go 50/50 on Assault on Black Reach with me. If anyone is interested, let me know.

Thanks, and if this doesn't belong in the trade forum, feel free to let me know.


----------

